# Best bbq to buy



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi guys. I am looking to replace our eight year old b&q gas barbeque. It has been rubbish, so we have hardly used it.

I want charcoal this time. Does anyone have experience of Weber products? Any other brands to look for or avoid? I don't want to spend more than £200, but want quality. Possible?


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I've got a Weber I've had for nearly fourteen years and it's brilliant. You have to stock up the charcoal a bit, but I've got no complaints at all. You can't get the exact model any more, but's similar to this. I find that 47cm is fine for our family and friends. It's been in the garden uncovered for most of it's life and has a good five years left in it yet.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

badgersdad said:


> I've got a Weber I've had for nearly fourteen years and it's brilliant. You have to stock up the charcoal a bit, but I've got no complaints at all. You can't get the exact model any more, but's similar to this. I find that 47cm is fine for our family and friends. It's been in the garden uncovered for most of it's life and has a good five years left in it yet.


 That is the same model as I have, great bit of kit and has lived outside under its cover for approx six years and is still like new! Well worth the money as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks guys, Weber 47cm purchased with proper weber cover, 6kg of briquettes and the chimney starter for £116 delivered tomorrow from BBQworld.co.uk

Now let's get some burgers on!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Now that impresses me, I buy a new BBQ every couple of years because the old ones just... disintegrate. Probably my own fault for buying B&Q rubbish


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

I bought the briquettes chimney lighter thingy as well, works great at lighting your BBQ but be cautious when pouring the lit briquettes out. I have nearly set myself alight several times. :laugh: I did have a few beers in me mind you!


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks. :thumbsup: The wife was only going on about getting a Weber BBQ this weekend when she saw one that our neighbour had. Just ordered a 47cm one with cover, chimney starter kit and a tool hanger. £130. Free delivery and I'll have it tomorrow. Best of all, I've (ahem) ordered it through work for our end of term BBQ. Might find itself round my house straight after - for safe keeping of course.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Will be firing up our BBQ at the weekend...this is an Australian style BBQ made by 'Grand Hall'. Has twin griddles, wok burner, rotisserie and normal covered BBQ. Even has the kitchen sink!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Will be firing up our BBQ at the weekend...this is an Australian style BBQ made by 'Grand Hall'. Has twin griddles, wok burner, rotisserie and normal covered BBQ. Even has the kitchen sink!


 Excellent :thumbsup:

What time would you like us to arrive ?


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Will be firing up our BBQ at the weekend...this is an Australian style BBQ made by 'Grand Hall'. Has twin griddles, wok burner, rotisserie and normal covered BBQ. Even has the kitchen sink!


 :jawdrop1: How many people do you cook for on that monster??


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Wow. Must be like firing up a jet engine when that gets going! A bit overkill if you only fancy a quick burger though. lol.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The missus went out one day saying she was going to buy a new BBQ...I was thinking more the disposable Bacofoil tray of charcoal sort of thing. She came back and announced that she'd found a lovely new BBQ in the end of season sale at a local garden centre at a knockdown price (I think she paid just shy of £350 for the whole thing). When I asked where it was, I was told it would be coming the following week......in a pantechnicon. Good grief...how big is it? It was then that I was informed that I needed to build an extension to the deck and a pergola to accomodate it.

Top tip...*never let the wife go to an end of season event unaccompanied*...they can't be trusted not to buy something ridiculous! :laugh:

.....and yes, Steve...it is very much overkill when I just use it to fry an egg for my Sunday breakfast.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Biker said:


> Now that impresses me, I buy a new BBQ every couple of years because the old ones just... disintegrate. Probably my own fault for buying B&Q rubbish


 I hear you!


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Steve D UK said:


> Thanks. :thumbsup: The wife was only going on about getting a Weber BBQ this weekend when she saw one that our neighbour had. Just ordered a 47cm one with cover, chimney starter kit and a tool hanger. £130. Free delivery and I'll have it tomorrow. Best of all, I've (ahem) ordered it through work for our end of term BBQ. Might find itself round my house straight after - for safe keeping of course.


 Changed my mind!

Noticed it was 47cms which is a bit small for what I needed so I phoned up quickly and cancelled it and re-ordered a 57cm one with a free pizza stone and cover etc. (salesman said that is the most common size and probably what I have seen next door) with a starter chimney kit and some extra fire lighters. £313.49.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Will be firing up our BBQ at the weekend...this is an Australian style BBQ made by 'Grand Hall'. Has twin griddles, wok burner, rotisserie and normal covered BBQ. Even has the kitchen sink!


 That's better than my actual kitchen that is....

£350 for the lot!?!!?!


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

^ it's bigger than my actual kitchen.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Biker said:


> That's better than my actual kitchen that is....
> 
> £350 for the lot!?!!?!


 End of season sale...desperate to get the Xmas stuff out on display...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

scottswatches said:


> Hi guys. I am looking to replace our eight year old b&q gas barbeque. It has been rubbish, so we have hardly used it.
> I want charcoal this time. Does anyone have experience of Weber products? Any other brands to look for or avoid? I don't want to spend more than £200, but want quality. Possible?


Consumer reports likes Webers generally, i've got a 3 burner gas model. PM me if you'd like me to look up specific size/types in CR online for you.


scottswatches said:


> thanks guys, Weber 47cm purchased with proper weber cover, 6kg of briquettes and the chimney starter for £116 delivered tomorrow from BBQworld.co.uk
> Now let's get some burgers on!


Oh, nevermind. BTW, I've bought aftermarket covers on Amazon, some are better quality than Weber OEM. 

I have one of the grill lights that clip on to the handle, they one OEM thing Weber does that is very very good.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Easier way, light fire, fill glass with V&RB










.

.

.

.

.

.

Send Big M into the kitchen to cook a bit of chicken for me



















:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Easier way, light fire, fill glass with V&RB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thinking about @BondandBigM when wondering what to do with an old office chair and washing machine drum. :laugh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Thinking about @BondandBigM when wondering what to do with an old office chair and washing machine drum. :laugh:


 Where's the refreshment & man's best friend ? :laugh:

P.S. And saw.......


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Never you mind. I'm an idiot. oops:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Chromejob said:


> Gads, sir. I hope you are joking. We have idiots in America who die every year from doing this.
> 
> For anyone scratching your head, NEVER OPERATE A BBQ GRILL INDOORS. You will kill yourself and your family.


 unlikely to get carbon monoxide poisoning from an electric George Foreman grill @Chromejob :tongue:

My BBQ has arrived and is currently warming up


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

OH, that's electric. Wasn't clear on the device I'm reading on right now. artytime:

I learned to dislike how an electric grill would stink up my apt.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

The chimney is brilliant for getting it going

Cheers, and thank you for the good advice


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Cheers, glad you like it. :drinks:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Chromejob said:


> Never you mind. I'm an idiot. oops:


 :laugh: :laugh:

Yep it's electric, works indoors and out.

:biggrin:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

What's a chimney starter then?


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Steve D UK said:


> Changed my mind!
> 
> Noticed it was 47cms which is a bit small for what I needed so I phoned up quickly and cancelled it and re-ordered a 57cm one with a free pizza stone and cover etc. (salesman said that is the most common size and probably what I have seen next door) with a starter chimney kit and some extra fire lighters. £313.49.





Biker said:


> What's a chimney starter then?


 A chimney starter is just like a mini-brazier with a handle that you use to get all your coals burning and red hot quickly then you empty them into the barbecue and start cooking straight away. I ordered one with mine but yet to use it.






Arrived yesterday, now assembled. Just waiting for some good weather. 

Sort of reminds me if one of the characters off of the Cadburys smash adverts.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I see.. Thanks.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Biker said:


> What's a chimney starter then?


 They are for setting your hands and arms alight!! Very good but dangerous.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

That's a job for the wife then!


----------

